# A blast from the past VW SP2



## roadbaron (Sep 5, 2001)

_Modified by roadbaron at 12:16 PM 11-6-2003_


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: A blast from the past VW SP2 (roadbaron)*

It is beautiful!


----------



## a2-8v-pgh (Aug 16, 2003)

wow thats beautiful


----------



## roadbaron (Sep 5, 2001)

*Re: (a2-8v-pgh)*

great car


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: A blast from the past VW SP2 (roadbaron)*

This car is for sale, bids is up to $8750, reserve not yet met...
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...=6060


----------



## roadbaron (Sep 5, 2001)

*Re: A blast from the past VW SP2 (PerL)*

the guy wants 15k for it


----------



## NMUVW2001 (Mar 3, 2003)

*Re: A blast from the past VW SP2 (roadbaron)*

its a nice car, only one in the US?


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: A blast from the past VW SP2 (NMUVW2001)*

There is apparently somewhere between 4 and 7 SP2s in the US, according to a fella on the VW Type 3 mailing list.


----------



## Mk2Vr5 (Oct 31, 2001)

*Re: A blast from the past VW SP2 (PerL)*

Wow







Never seen that Vw before.
Probably not too many of those in the world...


----------



## roadbaron (Sep 5, 2001)

*Re: A blast from the past VW SP2 (Mk2Vr5)*

there were plenty in Brazil


----------



## GLI_DRIVER (Mar 27, 2002)

*Re: A blast from the past VW SP2 (roadbaron)*

never seen that one before!


----------



## HValleG (Mar 24, 2003)

*Re: A blast from the past VW SP2 (roadbaron)*

WOOOAA!














what a nice car !!!


----------



## vwgtipowr (Aug 26, 2002)

*Re: A blast from the past VW SP2 (roadbaron)*

WOW







Cool car!


----------

